# How much fish should I fry?



## siqnic

*Preparing the correct quantities?*

Some whear out there is a guide. This guide tells you how much food to prepare per person that is being served.  Example. If you are going to prepare fish, you should cook 2lbs per person. Does anyone know of a pdf or website with this info. I regularly cook for groups and this would be verry valued info!


----------



## jkath

Here's some info I found for you:

*Boneless meat* (ground meat, stew meat, boneless roasts or chops)—1/4 to 1/3 pound per serving. 
*Bone-in meat* (steaks, chops, chicken pieces)—1/3 to 1/2 pound per serving. 
*Bony meat* (ribs)—3/4 to 1 pound per serving 


*How Much to Buy          ( *_*Item*__*Amount per Person )*_

*Prime Rib 1 rib for two people*
*Beef Tenderloin 1/2 lb*
*Top Round 1/2 lb*
*Rack of Veal (5 chops)1-2 chops*
*Rack of Pork (4-7 chops)1-2 chops*
*Pork Salute Roast (8-14 chops)1-2 chops*
*Fresh Ham 3/4-1 lb*
*Spiral Sliced Ham 1/2 lb*
*Rack of Lamb 3-4 chops*
*Semi-Boneless Leg of Lamb 3/4–1 lb*
*Boneless Leg of Lamb 1/2 lb*
*Whole Turkey 1 lb *
*Turkey Breast 1/2 lb*


----------



## AllenOK

A good source would be the FDA's Food Guide Pyramid.  Although, that gives the total DAILY intake of food.  From what I remember, a single portion of boneless meat is only 4 oz.


----------



## KAYLINDA

Key in "food quantities" on your search bar....it will direct you to several different sites for this info.


----------



## siqnic

This weekend I'm frying fish. I've fryed fish since I was 15 only for myself and a few others though. This weekend I will cook for 30 people. I know that for a plated Entre you should cook 7 1/2 lbs of fillets per 25 people. Thats along with all the fixins  This is just a fish fry with a few sides. Can some one with experience help with how much to cook per person for an ocasion like this!


----------



## amber

I am not an expert on this, but when I buy 1 1/4 pounds of haddock, it feeds three of us, then we have whatever sides with it.  7 1/2 pounds for 25 people doesnt seem like enough fish to me.


----------



## PA Baker

I agree with Amber.  I usually get about a pound and a half for DH and me.

Does your grocery store have a seafood counter?  I'd give a call and see what they suggest, too.


----------



## Michael in FtW

I just got an answer to an e-mail I sent my step-dad about this ... he does a big fish fry every year for the guys he works with and their wives (25-30). The menu is always the same ... fried fish, hush puppies, cole slaw and potato salad. He said he figures on 1-pound fish for the men and 1/2-pound for the women ... plus 2-5 pounds in reserve that he doesn't cook up until everything is gone and the vultures are circling the table looking for more.


----------



## AllenOK

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> ....and the vultures are circling the table looking for more.



Geeze, everyone uses that quote.  The first country club I worked at, whenever the daily lunch buffet came back, and the employees would get their lunch off it, many cooks would always say "Look at the vultures!"


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Also, it somewhat depends on what you mean by "frying".  If you are dipping them in beer batter, or tempura batter and frying, you won't need as much fish.  If on the other hand, you are just dredging them in flour, frying and lightly salting them (that's how we fried fresh caught brook trout, yum) then you will need more fish as there is no bread to fill up the belly.  The same is true if you are baking, poaching, broiling, etc.  

But as most people tend to prefer their fish coated in beer or tempura batter, figure in the coating.

Another thing you could do, an one that would extend the fish even further, is to cut the fish into cubes before dipping into the batter.  Then serve as "popcorn fish", or even as fish fingers.  You could add a little cayenne to the some of the batter, some taragon to some, and leave plain for the rest.  Then you offer a variety to your guests.  Mkae wure to mix ketchup and powdered mustard for one sauce, ketchup and horseradish for a second, hoey and mustard for a third, and mayo, taragon,, dill, and pickle relish to make tartar sauce.  Plain kethup and ordinary malt vinegar work too.

Good luck with your shindig.  I hope it goes well for you.

And as far as economical fish go, pollock is great.  It is mild and slightly sweet, and is good with all of the above cooking methods.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

